# What is your motto?



## Odin (Oct 30, 2015)

I might not always be the sharpest knife in the kitchen drawer... but I'd like live by these words ::cigar::


James T. Kirk:

"There will always be those who mean to do us harm. To stop them, we risk awakening the same evil within ourselves.": Our first instinct is to seek revenge when those we love are taken from us. But that's not who we are... When Christopher Pike first gave me his ship, he had me recite the Captain's Oath. Words I didn't appreciate at the time. But now I see them as a call for us to remember who we once were and who we must be again. And those words: Space, the final frontier. These are the voyages of the Starship Enterprise. Her five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds, to seek out new life and new civilizations, to boldly go where no one has gone before.

What words strike you to your core? 
How do you wish to live?


----------



## Tude (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't know if this is all me but I rather think I'm a lot of this.

*An Enigma Wrapped in Bacon*
*She's an enigma wrapped in bacon
She's truthful even when she's fakin'
Many hearts she has forsaken
And now, hers too is tossed and taken*

*She's a puzzle wrapped in pemmican
An inscrutable remonstration
Defenestrating the ugly American
Dancing naked with Pan in the Vatican*

*A conundrum enclosed in a flapjack
She carries her doubts in a dark brown gunny sack
Wrapped with twine from the hair of a riddle's back
She cooks them with wine and bemused bewilderment*

*She giggles when she's mad
Says she lives in Dangling, Chad
Carved Andy Warhol's face in a Brillo pad
She's warmest when scantily clad*

*She's an answer in need of a question
A prudent proposition lacking discretion
A detour around a wandering digression
A non-conforming idiomatic expression*

*She's a dilemma wrapped in a pickle
Stuffs her pillows with toys and a tickle
Believes she can be unswervingly fickle
Puts stripes on her hammer and stars on her sickle*

*An enigma wrapped in bacon
Wrapped in a riddle, stirred not shaken
Cloaked in conundrums, half of them taken
Her slumber awakens the sleeping Jamaican*

by Ronald Joe Record


----------



## CT I (Oct 30, 2015)

Your body is a weapon and never a temple.


----------



## JamesPrice94 (Oct 30, 2015)

Theirs this little haiku i really like..
It is what it is
You are what you it
There are no mistakes


----------



## Rob Nothing (Oct 31, 2015)

A gold doubloon for the first man who spies the white whale.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Oct 31, 2015)

This <3

*“Benedicto: May your trails be crooked, winding, lonesome, dangerous, leading to the most amazing view. May your mountains rise into and above the clouds. May your rivers flow without end, meandering through pastoral valleys tinkling with bells, past temples and castles and poets towers into a dark primeval forest where tigers belch and monkeys howl, through miasmal and mysterious swamps and down into a desert of red rock, blue mesas, domes and pinnacles and grottos of endless stone, and down again into a deep vast ancient unknown chasm where bars of sunlight blaze on profiled cliffs, where deer walk across the white sand beaches, where storms come and go as lightning clangs upon the high crags, where something strange and more beautiful and more full of wonder than your deepest dreams waits for you -- beyond that next turning of the canyon walls.”*

― Edward Abbey


----------



## creature (Oct 31, 2015)

although.. just this moment i opened a fortune cookie.. it said:

"Don't play for safety- it's the most dangerous thing in the world."


----------



## Odin (Oct 31, 2015)

Was geeking out on Star Trek last night...heh... okay let me put something out from Wheel Of Time.







As for something original:

A bottle is a silent companion.


----------



## Rufio (Nov 1, 2015)

I'd rather had a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------

